# Sistema Druckschalter berücksichtigen?



## E-Michl (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo.
Folgende Elektro-pneumatische Schaltung ist vorhanden:

1.  Hauptventil Y1 Ein (schaltet bei Not-Aus, Schutztür,usw ab)
2. Druckschalter S1 Hauptluft ein (auf SPS Eingang)
3. Steuerventil Y2 zur Steuerung des Zylinders Y2 (Bei Not-Aus usw.
           wird Spannungsversorgung der SPS  Ausgangsbaugruppe abgeschaltet)
4. Der Zylinder Y2 hat Inis (S3+S4) für die Endlagenabfrage (gehen auf SPS Eingänge)

PL d (Kat.3 ) wird verlangt, es ist eine normale S7 SPS (keine F)

Das Hauptventil Y1 sehe ich als Kanal 1
Das Steuerventil Y2 sehe ich als Kanal 2
Der Druckschalter S1 und die Inis (S3+S4) am Zylinder
kann man als Rückführkreis ansehen.

Die Ventile nehme ich in die Sistemaberechnung auf.
Der Druckschalter S1 und Inis (S3+S4) müssen nicht in Sistema mit aufgenommen werden.

Meine Begründung ist:
Würden ein oder mehrere Sensoren ausfallen ist die Sicherheit immer noch gegeben.
Die sind keine sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteile

Was haltet ihr von meiner Meinung?
Ist die Richtig?

Danke für die Antwort und wünsche schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich genau verstanden was du machst, aber sehe Dir mal im BGIA Bericht das Beispiel 25 an.


----------



## E-Michl (24 Dezember 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich genau verstanden was du machst, aber sehe Dir mal im BGIA Bericht das Beispiel 25 an.



hallo eigentlich möchte ich nur wissen ob der Druckschalter "Druckluft  vorhanden" bei Sistema betrachtet werden muss oder nicht.

Bei den ganzen BGIA Beispielen sind entweder elektrische oder pneumatische Beispiele vorhanden, jedoch nicht beide Systeme zusammen.
Was ja im Maschinenbau der normalfall ist.


----------



## Safety (24 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wenn es sich um eine Architektur von KAT 3 oder 4 handelt wird der Testkanal nur im DC berücksichtigt. Weitere Probleme sind, dass schreiben der Testfunktion in der SPS, um hier einen hohen DC zubekommen muss man natürlich versuchen eine Plausibilitätskontrolle durchzuführen, es geht darum den Ausfall des Ventils zuerkennen.Lese dazu auch Bericht Seite 237.

Aber auch hier kannst Du den Bericht zurate ziehen siehe Beispiel 37.

Da geht es um eine komplette SIFU mit Testung und Druckschalter.

Anders sieht es aus bei KAT2 da muss man einiges mehr beachten.


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
hier noch ein Link zu Beispielen mit Erklärung.
Ist auch ein Beispiel mit Hydraulik und Testung eines Kanals.

https://www.zvei.org/fileadmin/user...ltungen_Messen/ENISO13849/pdf/TB3_1_Hauke.pdf


----------



## istat_gb (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe grade meine Normen und Unterlagen nicht zur Hand, aber es passt grad gut in das Thema und ich denke, ihr könnt mir da schnell helfen:


Wenn ich meine Ventile beispielsweise indirekt mittels Druckschalter oder über Positionsabfragen an den Aktoren (Zylinder meinetwegen) überwache, darf ich in irgend einer Art und Weise die Überprüfung per Standard-SPS realisieren? ich bilde mir ein, dass ich in den Beispielen immer nur gelesen/gesehen hab, dass es in eine Sicherheits-SPS eingelesen wurde...

Könnt ihr mir hierzu etwas ins Forum kopieren?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## istat_gb (18 Februar 2010)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn ich meine Ventile beispielsweise indirekt mittels Druckschalter oder über Positionsabfragen an den Aktoren (Zylinder meinetwegen) überwache, darf ich in irgend einer Art und Weise die Überprüfung per Standard-SPS realisieren?


 
So, der Vollständigkeitshalber: ich hab mit der BG gesprochen, und diese sind der gleichen Ansicht, wie meine "Intuition" auch zu Beginn war.... Man geht davon aus, dass alle Glieder - also auch die Überwachungsglieder einer Steuerung - mit (ihren MTTFd- und DC-Werten) in die Sicherheitskette einfließen. Also, wenn ich die Überprüfung mittels Standard-SPS mache, muss ich auch diese in einen kanal einfließen lassen - incl. der EIngangsbaugruppen, Kommunikationsgleider zur Sicherheits-SPS und so weiter. Natürlich müssen dann auch die Softwareanforderungen passen ;-)

Gruß
André


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2010)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Man geht davon aus, dass alle Glieder - also auch die Überwachungsglieder einer Steuerung - mit (ihren MTTFd- und DC-Werten) in die Sicherheitskette einfließen. Also, wenn ich die Überprüfung mittels Standard-SPS mache, muss ich auch diese in einen kanal einfließen lassen - incl. der EIngangsbaugruppen, Kommunikationsgleider zur Sicherheits-SPS und so weiter. Natürlich müssen dann auch die Softwareanforderungen passen ;-)


 
Hallo Andre,
welche Kategorie legst du hier zu Grunde?
Deine Beschreibung liest sich nach Kat.2. Dort musst du es meines Wissens auch so handhaben.
Und dies ist auch der Grund warum wir in der Zwischenzeit Kat.2 vermeiden. Was du an Hardware evtl. im Vergleich zu Kat.3 sparst, verbrätst du locker durch Dokumentation und sonstige Notwendigkeiten.
Lieber ein 2-kanaliges Hauptventil oder einen 2. Netzschütz für die Hydraulikpumpe als dieses Theater mit Druckschalter-Überwachung und ähnlichem. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (18 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> welche Kategorie legst du hier zu Grunde?
> Deine Beschreibung liest sich nach Kat.2. Dort musst du es meines Wissens auch so handhaben.
> Und dies ist auch der Grund warum wir in der Zwischenzeit Kat.2 vermeiden. Was du an Hardware evtl. im Vergleich zu Kat.3 sparst, verbrätst du locker durch Dokumentation und sonstige Notwendigkeiten.
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter,

Ich habe einen redundanten Abschaltpfad, jedoch wird nichts von beiden geprüft. Es ist eine Steuerungskategorie 3 nach EN 954, indem der eine kanal über die Sicherheits-SPS gelaufen ist, und als zweiter Kanal die Signalübertragung der Standard-SPS. 

Es geht nicht darum, so etwas zu bauen, sondern die bereits vorhandene Steuerungen zu "prüfen" bzw. zu bewerten - wir haben im Moment viel "Re-Use"-Equipment zu betrachten.

Sollte entweder Kategorie 3 oder im Notfall 2 darstellen. Doch mit den Alten Komponenten ist keines von beiden (ohne erträglichen Mehraufwand) möglich.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2010)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Ich habe einen redundanten Abschaltpfad, jedoch wird nichts von beiden geprüft. Es ist eine Steuerungskategorie 3 nach EN 954, indem der eine kanal über die Sicherheits-SPS gelaufen ist, und als zweiter Kanal die Signalübertragung der Standard-SPS.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, kann ich jetzt irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.
Du hast einen redundanten Abschaltweg. Sollte also somit eine Kat. 3 sein. Die Testung der Abschaltwege geht doch nur noch in den DC ein?
Bis PL d sind doch die Massnahmen simpel bzw. wachsweich. Bei meiner letzten Anlage war für die Hydraulik PL d erforderlich.
Kanal 1: Netzschütz mit Rückführung zur der Sicherheitskombination = DC 99%
Kanal 2: Entlastungsventil. Diagnose durch Plausibilitätsprüfung mit Druckschalter in Standard SPS = DC bis max. 90%
Laut den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Unterlagen brauch ich für die Diagnose keine Betrachtung der Bauelemente. Es sind ja selbst so simple Dinge "Erkennung durch den Prozess" zulässig.

Wie safety schon schrieb, sieht es bei Kat.2 anders aus.

Hast du vielleicht von der BG was "Schriftliches" bzw. eine Aussage auch welche Stellen sie sich in der Norm beziehen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------

